# Eye Envy and Tear Stains



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Its a mild antibiotic. Tylan If his allergies are under control Id think the coloring would just fade after a bit, especially if he is no longer tearing from that eye. Its the moistness that keeps the staining there, unless he has some sort of infection.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

KaMu said:


> Its a mild antibiotic. Tylan If his allergies are under control Id think the coloring would just fade after a bit, especially if he is no longer tearing from that eye. Its the moistness that keeps the staining there, unless he has some sort of infection.


No... he doesn't have an infection. God knows I've had the vet repeatedly look at his eyes and he even had an op look at them. He had really bad allergies with drippy eyes back in November and early December. That's under control, but I can't seem to get the little stains cleaned off. 

His eyes don't seem to be tearing anymore. He doesn't have crusties or moisture by the eyes. Just the red drip marks from before. I was dealing with it until I glanced at a picture I took back in October when he didn't have any stains. Darn. :doh:


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

And since that area is dry now you still don't see a lightening of the rust color? Maybe just a little? try keeping it dry I know you wipe his eyes but dry that one area good when your done....... see if that works


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

KaMu said:


> And since that area is dry now you still don't see a lightening of the rust color? Maybe just a little? try keeping it dry I know you wipe his eyes but dry that one area good when your done....... see if that works


After posting my comment I soaked the wash cloth in hot water and scrubbed the whole area from nose to cranium. Jacks loved the scrubbing... er... and he was half asleep at the time. 

I then used a towel to dry the whole area. That part is new, I haven't really been doing that.

He still has teeny tiny pinkish-red streaks this morning, but it is a smidge better. I'll do the same tonight to see if it helps a bit more and see a couple days. Hopefully I don't have to go to any products, though I think I'd try eye envy if I can't completely clear up the streaks.


----------



## dman (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Megora

Just to let you know that AFIK Eye envy is not antibiotic based. It is a topical solution to deal with tear stains. It removes them rather than preventing them.

The antibiotic based products are ingested/added to the food, eg Angels Glow and Angels Eyes. They are designed to prevent stains and not to remove them. I have used them in the past but there are now too many natural products to justify using them anymore.

I guess that if you have not managed to work out what Jack is allergic to there is the risk of the stains persisting. If you have a solution then the likes of eye envy should help, they use wipes impregnated with a liquid- I suspect that it probably boric acid based (safely kills the harmless bacteria)- many people in the toy dog world use it. I haven't - I have used a product with success called Angels delight which is a paste that you put on and wait till it dries- then you use a tooth brush to remove it when dry- takes up to a week depending on the severity of staining. Works out much cheaper than eye envy...

Angels delight dog and cat tear stain remover

Additionally they do a powder that you add to the food to stop the stains- TBH it is only affordable if you have a small dog- a cheaper alternative is the naturvet tear stain supplement

Home-page-of-naturvet-natural-pet-supplements-in-the-uk natural dogs

Hope you resolve things asap

Good luck


----------

